# Fall Garden



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

What's the fall garden going to be this fall?
1. Cabbage 
2.Onions
3. Broccoli ECT.
What yall going to plant?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Fall*

1.leaf lettuce 
2.cabbage 
3.boc choy 
4.onions
5.carrots
6.turnip
7.radish
8.beets
9.califlower
10.Greens
11.Tomatoes a few cherry/grape type( will cover when it freeze or frost)
12.Plus what you said + what I forgot
...cva34


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Nantes Carrots, Georgia Southern Collards, Red Winter Kale, Cherry Radish, Daikon Radish, Packman Broccoli, Snow Crown Cauliflower, Purple Graffiti Cauliflower, Chioggia Beets, Little Caesar Lettuce, Bok Choy, 10-15 Onions, Southern Red Onions, Contessa Onions, Sweet Chelsea Tomatoes, Marketmore Cukes, Homemade Pickles Cukes, Stonehead Cabbage, Arugula, Swiss Chard, and probably something else I haven't tried before but I'm not sure what yet.

The Red Winter Kale was my experimental item last year and was a big winner. Really good sauteed with a little pancetta. I recommend it if you haven't grown it before. Not to mention it is one of the most nutritious things you can grow. My kids really like it to.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Its just great to even think about fall....and a garden. I'll have the usual cast of characters, cabbage, brock, onions, turnips,radishes, beets, and a few others..but the big X factor is rain and without it, my fall garden will be reduced in size and variety as compared to years past.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Drip Irrigation*

Has anyone tried it or use it.I set up my garden with it this year.Probably cost me 50 to 75 bucks.My water bill for garden has been cut more than 50%.It paid for itself this spring garden.I got it on a manual timer and turn it to 75min or so and walk away every day or so as needed..Its been a super dry year and had the best garden I ever had and were talking 50years +.The water seems to stay close to plants and doesn not run into middles.So you can water and then walk down and harvest without getting muddy.Also with water staying out of middles weeds never came up there only up close to plants and were easy to keep up with.Had less bug and mildew and fungus problems TOO.Was it due to no water on leaves ? I'm not sure or was it due to just being so dry! What will it be like on a normal or wet year ,time will tell..Other than that its the biggest garden improvement I ever found since Compost. ...cva34


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*UHO*



cva34 said:


> Has anyone tried it or use it.I set up my garden with it this year.Probably cost me 50 to 75 bucks.My water bill for garden has been cut more than 50%.It paid for itself this spring garden.I got it on a manual timer and turn it to 75min or so and walk away every day or so as needed..Its been a super dry year and had the best garden I ever had and were talking 50years +.The water seems to stay close to plants and doesn not run into middles.So you can water and then walk down and harvest without getting muddy.Also with water staying out of middles weeds never came up there only up close to plants and were easy to keep up with.Had less bug and mildew and fungus problems TOO.Was it due to no water on leaves ? I'm not sure or was it due to just being so dry! What will it be like on a normal or wet year ,time will tell..Other than that its the biggest garden improvement I ever found since Compost. ...cva34


 Sorry I intended it to be new post not on your Fall Garden post.Well I'll try to do better...cva34


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

*fall garden*

I really appreciate the help CVA34
I need all the help I can get. This will be my 5th fall garden. Iwas thanking about some kind of watering system for next spring.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Mustard Greens.
Collard Greens.
Swiss Chards.
Onions.
purple Top Turnups.
Lettuce.
Carrots.
Califlower.
My spring garden is still pumping out Banana Peppers, Black Cherry Mators, Moon and Star Melons, Cantilope, Tabasco Peppers. I will usually till the garden over in August.


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

just have a few pots ( in a 5th wheel rv ) planted 2 types of tomato, jalapeno, cayenne, dill last week. have drip irrigation, works great.

ladyfish


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Lettuce, Spinach, Cauliflower, Broccoli, Brussel Sprouts, Cabbage, Kohlrabi & Onions, same as every fall...

I'm more concerned with getting the expansion done in time for spring... Between the other irons I got in the fire & the darn heat right now...


----------



## lpk (Dec 28, 2004)

Where are you fella's finding all the onions varieties? I have a hard time finding them!!! I usually don't fight the Fall run due to outside issues like school, football, etc!!!!! Sure would like to prep for some onions though!!!!

Thanks for the info.

lpk


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

lpk said:


> Where are you fella's finding all the onions varieties? I have a hard time finding them!!! I usually don't fight the Fall run due to outside issues like school, football, etc!!!!! Sure would like to prep for some onions though!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> lpk


If you are in the Houston area, Wabash Feed Store on Washington has them starting around the 1st or 2nd week of November. They usually have about 5 varieties that work well in our area. They will have a note on their website about when they are in.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Most feed stores will carry onion sets soon...as well as Lowe's and some Home Depots...however, I prefer to wait for the "real deal" 10-15 sets which are available only after they are pulled in the Valley, usually first week of November but can vary depending on conditions.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

what kinda fruit can you grow in the fall?


----------



## ashtom135 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Lots of goodies*

I have lots of goodies on the way such as carrots, beets, lettuce, mustard greens, avocados, tomatoes...well just about everything for a great salad except dressing!


----------

